# Do you find working life or schooling life more busy?



## ThirdOfNovember (Jul 21, 2017)

When I was a high school student (12-18yrs) I had less free time, but I wasn't stressed so I could do lots and lots of stuff in those few hours when I did not have to make homework.

When I was a university student (18-24 yrs) I had loads of free time!

When I was working I had more free time than high school, but less than university. But the pressure and responsibility from working is much much higher (at least in my job). Therefore I couldn't do as much as I did as a student.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

1) High School
2) College
3) Work
4) Middle School

It's hardly possible to be more busy than I was in high school.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Work life is busier for me, you have to juggle more elements, daily work tasks, hobbies, home shit, and if you wish to have even some social life outside of work, you will be a corpse at meetings with nothing on the mind except sleep.

School life is lighter, you just study, attend lectures, write essays, research, oral presentations, group projects, memorize theories and apply them during internships, pass examinations, slightly stressful but mostly easy peasy. I have more energy in general when studying. I maintain hobbies and have time for myself more, and I don't only think about sleep.

If you combine the two, you're doomed. I can't do both, I have to either work or study, but I don't have the mental strength to study during daytime and then work after classes, as many of my fellow students do. They're superheroes. They look like zombies at school, but they heroes.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Working life is more busy mostly because I still want to keep my hobbies while fulfilling all of my duties at work. Even though I had more activities lined up in college, there was still lost of leisure time to be had since I didn't have to work in order to pay for housing.


----------



## Klutch817 (Jan 27, 2017)

I work at the university I plan on going to, since employees get tuition reimbursement.

My answer to the topic question: "Yes."


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

School life has been way more busy. With work I go in, work, and leave. Its longer, but the schedule is predictable. With school the class times are scattered, there's work to take home, and I have to worry about opening times on campus to acquire school supplies such as scantrons or when the library opens so I can print things. And I sometimes have to go out of my way to find other things for class. When I was taking a metalworking/sculpting class I had to drive around town to find scrap metal on my own time.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Work life is becoming less busy since I've literally figured out how to automate a good chunk of my job. I mainly take it easy and also, since I'm the travel person for work and only paid overtime in comp time, when I do end up busy it's because I'm traveling and you can't (as of right now) automate driving. Because the driving takes a ton of time and I get overtime (paid in time and a half comp time), I get a lot of time off from work. Overall, I've learned to make it much less busy than school. Then again when I did both degrees, I also worked full time.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I've found working life less busy than school/university life because my working hours are very set and I don't bring anything home with me - so while I might be out for the whole day at work, I'm not surrounded by things to study or essays to write all the time.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I think school was more busy but I also had more free time. That sounds like a paradox, but because of the varied schedules and seasonality of school, I had more clumping of busy time and free time. Working busy time and free time is more regular - there's less intensity and compression generally, but there's also less spontaneous free time or long stretches of free time.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm not busy I'm always lazy everywhere. 

Work life balance


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm not busy I'm always lazy everywhere.
> 
> Work life balance


You came back?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> You came back?


I'm not atamagasuita anymore. Actually,  I'm a different person now. So basically i didn't come back


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm not atamagasuita anymore. Actually,  I'm a different person now. So basically i didn't come back


Well, ok then. I hope, that you won't get banned fast.


----------



## motherofdragonslover (Dec 21, 2016)

Toru Okada said:


> Neither, because I slack off either way.


^ 
this is amazing. Had to laugh :laughing: you sir are a legend! that avatar with those words. Perf! I agree


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Well, ok then. I hope, that you won't get banned fast.


I'm sober now, don't worry


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm sober now, don't worry


Congratulations! That is good news!


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I have found work life much easier to manage on account of work-life balance, a concept that schooling is openly in contempt of. Life circumstances in college forced me to put in huge amounts of work, committing ~70 hrs/wk by the end to meet all my scholastic, social, work, and familial obligations. The 45-50 hrs/wk I spend working at the moment is much less busy for me.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Congratulations! That is good news!


Yay!  yesss i am.  thanks


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I had nothing _but _free time in high school. Mostly because I didn't do my homework and frequently didn't go to class. 

I'm still a student but I also work full time, and I would have to say that university keeps me busy but ultimately work is more consuming. I think university would be a breeze if I didn't have to work. I have to write all my papers and study for exams at night or on the weekend because of work and don't have time for much else during the school year.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Depends. While at work, I don't get lunch and I typically don't even have time to go to the bathroom or even get a snack (I might get a chance to go to the bathroom once in a 12 hour shift (which sometimes become 14 hour shifts), but I'm almost always buried up to my eyeballs in work), but I don't have homework either (mostly). I also have to commute a lot for work, which I am not compensated for unless it's super far.

School eats into your free time more, however, since you have to worry more about exams and things. Work is probably more taxing while at work, however, since I mostly just fell asleep in class (aka *naptime*).


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

I couldn't get a job that didn't require overtime now. Most jobs I know I could get are 12 rotating shifts. Though it wasn't really expendable, I technically had more money in uni too since with the loans and rent I couldn't pay taxes too now... This is theoretical, of course, since I can afford a job that costs money, which most would even with the overtime.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> I had nothing _but _free time in high school. Mostly because I didn't do my homework and frequently didn't go to class.
> 
> I'm still a student but I also work full time, and I would have to say that university keeps me busy but ultimately work is more consuming. I think university would be a breeze if I didn't have to work. *I have to write all my papers* and study for exams at night or on the weekend because of work and don't have time for much else during the school year.


If I was still in college I'd probably outsource some of the more involved assigned papers I had to write, especially in classes I didn't want to take but had to to fulfill the set curriculum so I could graduate. In fact I briefly tried to do this sort of freelance work for a small company who would just hire writers to do papers for students. You can make some good money doing that and it's remote work to boot. And it's unethical in a noble sort of way. I don't think you should have to waste your time writing BS papers for BS classes when you could be spending your time on better things to do.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Toru Okada said:


> If I was still in college I'd probably outsource some of the more involved assigned papers I had to write, especially in classes I didn't want to take but had to to fulfill the set curriculum so I could graduate. In fact I briefly tried to do this sort of freelance work for a small company who would just hire writers to do papers for students. You can make some good money doing that and it's remote work to boot. And it's unethical in a noble sort of way. I don't think you should have to waste your time writing BS papers for BS classes when you could be spending your time on better things to do.


Eh, I have a problem with putting my name on papers that are not up to my standards of quality. I don't think I could let somebody write something for me, even in a BS elective. It is also simply not worth the risk, because my success in graduate school and subsequent career depend heavily on my academic reputation.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> Eh, I have a problem with putting my name on papers that are not up to my standards of quality. I don't think I could let somebody write something for me, even in a BS elective. It is also simply not worth the risk, because my success in graduate school and subsequent career depend heavily on my academic reputation.


There's virtually no risk in hiring your paper off to such a company, as they write them from scratch. And I doubt professors/assistants are checking that thoroughly to detect for writing inconsistency. But personally I'd have no problem doing it. It's just a means to an end and time is precious to me. I'm just putting the option out there for those who get off on cutting corners in life like I do. That's what the big smart corporations do. And college is looking more like a racket by the year. =)


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Toru Okada said:


> There's virtually no risk in hiring your paper off to such a company, as they write them from scratch. And I doubt professors/assistants are checking that thoroughly to detect for writing inconsistency. But personally I'd have no problem doing it. It's just a means to an end and time is precious to me. I'm just putting the option out there for those who get off on cutting corners in life like I do. That's what the big smart corporations do. And college is looking more like a racket by the year. =)


Heh. Well, I disagree that there is no risk. And at any rate you can't really expect a writer to be okay with sticking her name on someone else's work any more than you can expect a baker to be cool with dumping Oreos into a cardboard box and claiming that she made them. Even for a bullshit bake sale.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> Heh. Well, I disagree that there is no risk. And at any rate you can't really expect a writer to be okay with sticking her name on someone else's work any more than you can expect a baker to be cool with dumping Oreos into a cardboard box and claiming that she made them. Even for a bullshit bake sale.


I don't assume you'd be okay with it because you told me you'd rather not have someone else write your papers for you. And the baker analogy, not as fitting as I'd like. If only because we take college as being a necessary step in life to improve our standard of living. And because college certificates are so necessary for many people at this time, the college institutions have all of this power. They are no longer really higher places of learning but more like human-worth mills. And because a college degree is now so baseline, it's just the common thing to do now, it's no longer got the prestige it once did. So they can force all of this bloat you have to pay for and go through because you need that carrot on the stick. If you just need the specific degree for a specific type of job, and the extraneous courses are just mandated tedium, why not use your earnings to pay for other people to do that work for you? I look at it like, this is your life, maybe you'd like to get around BS obligations to better the quality of it.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Toru Okada said:


> I don't assume you'd be okay with it because you told me you'd rather not have someone else write your papers for you. And the baker analogy, not as fitting as I'd like. If only because we take college as being a necessary step in life to improve our standard of living. And because college certificates are so necessary for many people at this time, the college institutions have all of this power. They are no longer really higher places of learning but more like human-worth mills. And because a college degree is now so baseline, it's just the common thing to do now, it's no longer got the prestige it once did. So they can force all of this bloat you have to pay for and go through because you need that carrot on the stick. If you just need the specific degree for a specific type of job, and the extraneous courses are just mandated tedium, why not use your earnings to pay for other people to do that work for you? I look at it like, this is your life, maybe you'd like to get around BS obligations to better the quality of it.


I don't care very much what other people choose to do on this topic, but I do think that somebody who purchases their essays exhibits a general lack of pride in their work in addition to a lack of discipline. Not to mention the implicit dishonesty. I consider those character flaws and something to be worked on rather than embraced. 

I also think you get out of school what you are willing to put into it. You can treat it as a hoop to jump through and consider it worthless in the absence of long-term financial incentive or you can choose to see education as valuable in and of itself. Nobody has got a gun to your head, we are all students of our own volition. It's up to people to do what they want to do in these situations. You can lead a horse to water, and all that.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> I also think you get out of school what you are willing to put into it. You can treat it as a hoop to jump through and consider it worthless in the absence of long-term financial incentive or you can choose to see education as valuable in and of itself. Nobody has got a gun to your head, we are all students of our own volition. It's up to people to do what they want to do in these situations. You can lead a horse to water, and all that.


Knowledge free of charge is in ample supply now, so on the principle that college is a valuable education I do not agree with. 

And I wonder really how many students are going about it truly on their own volition. Especially at age 18 when your brain is a lump of dough. Or is there mass hysteria and financial incentive to have to attend college? With tuition fees artificially hiked because the government grants so many loans. There are a few other options, military (sucks), entrepreneurship (hard), being a hopeless deadbeat (alcoholism), etc. But if you just want a solid desk job for X company you kind of have to get that degree.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Toru Okada said:


> Knowledge free of charge is in ample supply now, so on the principle that college is a valuable education I do not agree with.
> 
> And I wonder really how many students are going about it truly on their own volition. Especially at age 18 when your brain is a lump of dough. Or is there mass hysteria and financial incentive to have to attend college? With tuition fees artificially hiked because the government grants so many loans. There are a few other options, military (sucks), entrepreneurship (hard), being a hopeless deadbeat (alcoholism), etc. But if you just want a solid desk job for X company you kind of have to get that degree.


I think eighteen is plenty old enough to take responsibility for your own life choices. I never bought the defeatist "my parents/society/etc. are making me go to university" narrative, myself. Grow a pair and stop blaming other people for what you've decided to do.

If you want a particular lifestyle in a particular place then yes, you are going to have to do something to achieve that. Some options are hard and some will suck and some will be boring but that's how things are. It's up to you to decide if you want it bad enough to do what you need to do to get it. And from there it's up to you if you want to make the most of the process and try to get something out of the experience, or if you want to do the least amount of work possible and use whatever dishonest means necessary to avoid doing something because it's hard. As I said, people can do what they want but their choices are a reflection of their character and their attitude.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Toru Okada said:


> If I was still in college I'd probably outsource some of the more involved assigned papers I had to write, especially in classes I didn't want to take but had to to fulfill the set curriculum so I could graduate. In fact I briefly tried to do this sort of freelance work for a small company who would just hire writers to do papers for students. You can make some good money doing that and it's remote work to boot. And it's unethical in a noble sort of way. I don't think you should have to waste your time writing BS papers for BS classes when you could be spending your time on better things to do.


I know you posted more crap below this but plain and simple, you don't deserve a degree if you don't do all the work. That's with anything in life. If you don't do the required work, you don't deserve the credit. You can say all you want about how corporations cut corners and such, but that sort of toxic mindset is what caused the 2008 financial crises among how many other major issues that afflict society.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> I know you posted more crap below this but plain and simple, you don't deserve a degree if you don't do all the work. That's with anything in life. If you don't do the required work, you don't deserve the credit. You can say all you want about how corporations cut corners and such, but that sort of toxic mindset is what caused the 2008 financial crises among how many other major issues that afflict society.


I don't care about deserving a degree when half of that degree is unnecessary bloat and comes with massive overcharges, considering the necessity of a degree for many fields of work. A degree honors most how willing you are of wasting your precious time and money on busy work, and putting it on a pedestal doesn't make it worth that much time and money. But I do suppose it shows your future employers that you're able to put up with lots of shit just to get a job that could likely be learned in a shorter time with a more efficient and inexpensive program, so in that way it does prepare you for the next 40 or so years of your life.

You can't see that the blowback of bailing out banks and frivolously loaning money to just about anyone for short term gains is hardly of the same gravity of fudging a liberal arts paper while going for some difficult degree. The Fed and big gov cohorts really hold the fate of the dollar and the country's long term well-being in their hands. And as an aside I'd mention again that the deluge of federal and state loans is a major factor in why tuition rates are so high to begin with. No one is getting their lives ruined or going unemployed because of a fudged paper. Someone just decided that they'd rather spend money on that paper than time. And lost time is an irreplaceable resource. You can always go earn more money if need be.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> I think eighteen is plenty old enough to take responsibility for your own life choices. I never bought the defeatist "my parents/society/etc. are making me go to university" narrative, myself. Grow a pair and stop blaming other people for what you've decided to do.


They are ultimately responsible for the choice and the debt, which is unfortunate, but I am saying it is more complex than that. This is a time of delayed adolescence. Kids are herded toward college from elementary school. Lots of misinformation is fed to them regarding the value of a college degree. Other routes are hardly focused on or suggested if at all. All of this on dough-brained children who really don't know any better and have to trust whoever guides them. I'd say by 18 the average person in the U.S. is not so well equipped to make the choice, and this is evident by the growing number of them getting worthless degrees (which the parents, teachers, and other shepherds give the green light to) and ending up with two part time jobs —which is just great because then the government can say employment is going up, because they created two jobs instead of one! Thanks worthless degree! 

If these adult kids really had the right information or sense they'd make better of the choice. All I'm saying.



> If you want a particular lifestyle in a particular place then yes, you are going to have to do something to achieve that. Some options are hard and some will suck and some will be boring but that's how things are. It's up to you to decide if you want it bad enough to do what you need to do to get it. And from there it's up to you if you want to make the most of the process and try to get something out of the experience, or if you want to do the least amount of work possible and use whatever dishonest means necessary to avoid doing somethingbecause it's hard. As I said, people can do what they want but their choices are a reflection of their character and their attitude.


Not because it's hard. Because alternative resources are available to solve the problem of expending another you value more. If that makes you a pragmatic character instead of a dogmatic one, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Rosie Dear (Aug 8, 2017)

Work life. More consequences.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Depends. 

I have received several promotions over the years and now am in a more senior position with people relying on my experience to make impacting decisions. That is way more stressful than school. If I get an F in a class, even if as a student I didn't quite understand this, so what? Money wasted I suppose, but no one is truly harmed. Now if I make a bad call at work... my company could lose money, a client could become angry or a colleague may now have to work extra overtime hours. 

Though generally, once signed off of work, I am done for the day. Not always, but usually. No having to study and write essays during the weekends for instance. I have much more structured "me" time. However, I don't get given vacations anymore. No more summers off or spring breaks. But I can schedule time off and take a break during times that won't hurt my team. 

Then there are days where there isn't too much to do. It happens. I have been doing this job for years so I can often get a day a week or so where I can take it very easy. Just answer emails, do a few phone calls and then work on side personal projects in the background. 

Conclusion? Think of it this way... In college you could miss every class for the day after being out late partying with friends and sleeping it off. No one might even notice you are missing if you go to a big enough school. At a job? Nope, you still have to show up or there could be hell to pay. In college you can pick what classes you want and even drop out of a class if you aren't digging the professor. Good luck telling your boss you are switching to a new one if you don't like them or turning down a given project because it's "too hard." lol. 

In school you have more freedom than you would think. That alone sort of makes school less busy since the time is more your own and there are less consequences to failing/no showing and etc.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Toru Okada said:


> I don't assume you'd be okay with it because you told me you'd rather not have someone else write your papers for you. And the baker analogy, not as fitting as I'd like. If only because we take college as being a necessary step in life to improve our standard of living. And because college certificates are so necessary for many people at this time, the college institutions have all of this power. They are no longer really higher places of learning but more like human-worth mills. And because a college degree is now so baseline, it's just the common thing to do now, it's no longer got the prestige it once did. So they can force all of this bloat you have to pay for and go through because you need that carrot on the stick. If you just need the specific degree for a specific type of job, and the extraneous courses are just mandated tedium, why not use your earnings to pay for other people to do that work for you? I look at it like, this is your life, maybe you'd like to get around BS obligations to better the quality of it.


Aw, this makes me sad. I agree with you that the way colleges are functioning now isn't ideal and that the job market is bollocks... But with hindsight in all the classes I took during college... Some of my favorites ended up being classes that were part of general education and not part of my actual degree. Took some fascinating courses on astronomy, oceanography and volcanoes. It wasn't even during the actual class with the professor that these classes resonated with me. It was in the library studying and writing that things started clicking and I had moments where I thought, "Oooh! That's actually awesome!" Granted, it DID take hours of work and thought to reach those moments, but when I did... It was great!

Looking back, I would LOVE to be back in a class like those again. Just learning for the hell of it instead of my boss calling me like he does now to tell me what I need to be doing today at work. 

I guess what I am trying to say is that college still can be a higher place of learning if your mind is open to it!


----------

